# Plant identification



## Marek B. (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi,
More than a week ago I bought this plant as didiplis diandra.I am sure it is not didiplis, but what is it? Some kind of rotala?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It is _Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'_, a likely natural rotundifolia/wallichii hybrid found in Taiwan.


----------



## Marek B. (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi,

Thank you for the help with the identification


----------



## weaver (Jun 13, 2005)

Sure its not Mayaca Fluviatilis?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes. It's easy to tell by the blunt leaf tips.


----------

